# Inside the amazing cannabis coach



## FruityBud (Mar 5, 2010)

This was the amazing scene which confronted police inside a 1970s coach which had been converted into a drugs factory and parked up in an industrial estate in Dudley.

Officers found 600 plants spread across the rundown Bedford vehicle and three metal containers at the unit in Pedmore.

Specialist lighting and heating equipment had been installed to nurture the plants, which police say could have yielded 24kg of the drug, with a street value of £135,000.

Today, the men running the factory were beginning jail sentences of four years each.

An nPower worker stumbled across the factory at the Pedmore Road Industrial estate, Pedmore, following concerns that power was being diverted at a unit owned by Ian Walker, aged 44, and 39-year-old Paul Weston.

Wolverhampton Crown Court heard yesterday that the pair had leased the unit to another man for £20,000.

That man, who has never been traced by police, is said to have set up the factory, which was uncovered in April, 2008.

When Weston and Walker discovered the operation, he threatened them with a gun.

But after the third man vanished in November 2007, Walker and Weston were said to be frequent visitors to the unit.

Judge Martin Walsh said: You were not simple gardeners, but you were the owners and managers of this operation  an operation which would have yielded substantial profits.

After the third man had left, the two of you continued to operate the factory with a view to growing, collecting and selling the cannabis.

Anybody involved in the large scale commercial sale or production of cannabis must expect significant sentences.

Weston, of Lincoln Hill, Ironbridge, and Walker, formerly of Newquay Road, Park Hall, Walsall, but now of Worcestershire, pleaded guilty to production of cannabis.

Weston looked stunned and mouthed Oh my god as the judge announced the sentence.

Lawyers for the men said they were not the principal architects of the factory, but had continued with an operation set up by the third man.

Netherton acting Sgt Bob Dalton, who investigated the case with Pc Dan Hall, said: There was some suggestion that the electricity was being diverted and low and behold, there was a large cannabis factory there when we arrived.

This has been a long and protracted investigation.

Last month, West Midlands Police chief constable Chris Sims told the Express & Star of his concerns that cannabis factories were now being run by organised criminals.

The Mr Bigs of the industry pay footsoldiers, many of them Vietnamese inmigrants, to look after and nurture plants which can be sold on for huge profits.

All of the equipment necessary can be purchased online for a few hundred pounds.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/ychfoox*


----------



## greenfriend (Mar 5, 2010)

ooooh man, my dream machine exists in real life!!!


----------



## Drone69 (Mar 6, 2010)

More idiots caught because they where stealing the electric for their grow. Isn`t a large profit enough these people, they have to steal the electric to make a few hundred more on top.


----------



## The New Girl (Mar 6, 2010)

Drone69 said:
			
		

> More idiots caught because they where stealing the electric for their grow. Isn`t a large profit enough these people, they have to steal the electric to make a few hundred more on top.



They don't steal it to make more money, they try to circumvent being on the radar for such a high (no pun intended) usage. The previous owner at that address may have used $100 a month in electric, when it jumps to $300, or $500 or more they figure one of two things, there's a problem in the lines or someone is growing weed. Yes there could be other reasons but they are not stupid and they will investigate. So by bypassing the electric and just using a little they stay off the map. What they don't figure in though is that the electric company knows what power is used in a grid, if it's not all accounted for they suspect a leak that they have to find or that someone is stealing it, most likely for a grow-op as it's the wave of the future right now...


----------



## greenfriend (Mar 6, 2010)

The could have used a biodiesel generator attached to the back of the rig and not used any electricity


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 6, 2010)

I want one!  Where to park it.... hey Danky Don!  Hey, nv!  I got a great idea


----------

